# Save 20% plus on selected items - Foam Gun, Microfiber, Collinite



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Just like the title states save 20% plus off selected items!

Stock up on Collinte! Save 20% off list!

The Foam Gun is back in stock and we have 2 specials!

Gilmour Foam Gun - $49.95!
Uber Foam Gun Kit - Now with the Uber Wool Wash Mitt - Save 30.77!

Uber Wool Wash Mitt V2 with a Free Prima Mystique - Intro Price of $29.95!

Don't forget 
Stock up on Uber Microfibers 25% off
Stock up on Uber Foam Buffing Pads 15% off

Prices reflect the above!

*Details*

Promo Starts: Now
Promo Ends: 2/14/2011
Enjoy!


----------

